# Towing a car?



## night_train01 (Jul 11, 2006)

I would like to tow a car behind my 32' Class A. 
I know there are two kinds of towing devices, a dolly and a tow bar. I plan on towing  Dodge Neon with an automatic trans, has anyone done this with a tow bar?


----------



## CoachPotato (Jul 11, 2006)

RE: Towing a car?

Well, actually there's a third: a trailer. Flat or van. But that's not too common.

You'll need one of those pumps installed to keep your trans lubed, I think. There are details all over the RV sites if you search. And the wiring, etc.

I have yet to do the toad thing. To me, it seems easier to rent a car when you need one.

Dale


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 11, 2006)

Re: Towing a car?

My last pick-up, a GMC Sonoma, was two wheel drive.  Four wheel you can put the transfer case in neutral and tow all day.  But the two wheel drive had to have a towing pump hooked up to the transmission cooling lines.  Circulated the fluid through the trans via a small electric pump mounted under the hood on the firewall.  I did the work myself and towed it for 3 years with no problem.  They do make disconnect units for the axles also.

So towing it with a tow bar isn't the problem.  The problem comes in with the transmission.

On a neon you could use a dolly that fastens the front tires.  Seen a lot of that on the road.

I used a Remco towing system that you can find at www.remcotowing.com.  Also can do a google to find other brands.

I have an 05 Colorado now that tows like a dream behind my motorhome.

You also have to put an auxiliary brake system in the towed vehicle.  If you have an accident, even if it isn't your fault, and you don't have brakes in your towed vehicle you can be sighted for improper towing.  Insurance companies don't like that and could use it against you.  Need to check weight restrictions by state also.


----------



## ToddLary (Jul 11, 2006)

Re: Towing a car?

Motorhome Magazine publishes a list each year of vehiches that can be towed 4 down (using a tow bar).  Most anything, except some 4WD and AWD vehicles an be towed on a dolly, with the drives wheels on the dolly.  You can purchase a dolly with Breakes if need be.  There are options for towing cars that are not listed as being towable, such as installing a driveline disconnect mechanism.  Most of there are quite expensive though.  Your options are extensive.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 12, 2006)

RE: Towing a car?

The Dodge Neon with automatic transmission is not towable with the front wheels on the ground unless you modify it. You can either check out the Remco site for a lub pump for it or, you can use one of the dolly systems. Flat towing is prefered by most who have done both, but each must make his own choice.


----------



## night_train01 (Jul 12, 2006)

Re: Towing a car?

Thanks for the replys.....I am going to look into the dolly system.  My next small car will be a standard


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 12, 2006)

Re: Towing a car?

Even that doesn't always work.  Just having a standard transmission will not make a car towable 4 down.  Make sure you check the manufacturers recommendations before you buy the vehicle.  I know a lot of Saturns are made to tow 4 down.  But if you get one with a transfer case on 4 wheel drive you will be able to put it in neutral and tow away.

Check it out thoroughly. 

Good luck.


----------



## AustinhealeyBuff (Jul 13, 2006)

RE: Towing a car?

Some recent threads here concerning using a tow dolly in VA  that the dolley does not need plates or title, is that still true if the vehicle being towed is not plated?


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 17, 2006)

Re: Towing a car?

I lean toward the better safe than sorry part of that question. If there was a state that didn't require a plate next to a state that did would you drive around that state?  I don't think trailer plates for a dolly would be all that expensive in any state.  I see a lot of trailers being towed in NC with no plates, but then they wouldn't be capable of hauling much more than the trash to the dump.  Most of them that is.

Plus if something happened, how would the police look at it.  The car in tow is a different issue.  I think they still have to be marked.

Just some thougths.


----------

